# id this wasp and how to treat it?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a hornet to me. Sorry but I don't have a clue how to get rid of them.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Check out www.bugguide.net.

Looks like your basic ground dwelling wasp. Bugguide may have some tips on how to treat them. I've killed off ground dwelling yellow jackets at night with a dose of gasoline.........now, DON'T light the gasoline......just pour it in the hole enough to saturate the hole a bit and then cover the hole with a rag......the fumes do the work......it has worked for me. Just be oh so careful with the gasoline......don't go pouring it around something that could spark a fire.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If they are nervous little fellers and have fast twitching wings when crawling they seem to be harmless. We have some here that look like that, don't bother a thing so I let them live their life.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Fairview said:


> If they are nervous little fellers and have fast twitching wings when crawling they seem to be harmless. We have some here that look like that, don't bother a thing so I let them live their life.


Also^^^^^^very good advice. We need bees for our plants so, really, like Fairview says, if you don't have to kill 'em off, no need to do so. I know sometimes it has to be done if the kids are out playing in the yard and are getting stung, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To help ID an insect you start with all the possibility's by location.
It's looks like a harmless mud dauber to me. Also called a dirt Dauber.
Look under your deck and see if you see mud tubes.
You'll see them hanging out near mud puddles. There really sting unless stepped on or threatened.
They eat bugs and spiders.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F3C873EE03A38A17CF1FAFFA97B3&selectedIndex=11


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

It might be a pepsis wasp. If it is, leave it alone and watch the nest. They are the ones that kill tarantulas and bury them with their eggs. They are cool to watch.


----------



## pointer80 (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in northern Michigan. They do not seem to be aggressive but, they are around the deck and in my yard and when I mow they fly around me. They just have a round whole in the ground like ants make. They do not have mud tubes or anything like that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you choose to kill the nest--I have had good result pouring some powdered Sevin dust onto the entrance---works great on Yellow Jacket nests----


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

When you observe the hole, stick a flag next to it so you can find it later. I use a plastic fork. At night after the wasps have re-entered their tunnel, then pour some liquid pesticide in the hole and cover the entrance. It should still be covered the next day if you were effective. They will kill other insects and take them back to thier tunnels to fed their larvae. If they are out of the way, then leaving them alone is OK. It's when they tunnel in a place where you can't avoid them that they are a problem.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only ones I kill are yellow jackets. Get near them and there going to attack.
A simple can of wasp spray in the nest after it gets dark will take care of them in seconds.


----------

